# Pretty gutted I'm having boy #2...



## Angelbabymama

And really crap at hiding it! I have no excitement for this pregnancy, only found out for definite yesterday but I have known since my 12 week scan. (Very much looked like a boy) 
So I have spent the last 8 weeks trying to get to grips with it and in a way I wasn't shocked but I'm still disappointed. I know it will be nice for my son to have a little brother but I so desperately want a girl. &#128554;
Pointless rant but had to get it out, can't really say much to people I know and all my close friends that are expecting are having girls.


----------



## george83

Massive hugs sweetie, I'm expecting number 3 and although we're still team yellow I know for sure it's going to be our third boy. To be honest I'm pretty devastated but I've been working on how I can hide that disappointment as I'm fed up of the comments other people make. I find it hard hearing about other people having girls too but I just keep reminding myself of the positives. Hopefully your boys will grow up to be really close and - as I once read on here - even having a girl doesn't mean you'd get the girl and/or the relationship you were picturing. I hope everything turns out ok for you x x


----------



## Poppiebug

I completely understand what you are saying. I desperately wanted a girl and we swayed for a girl. I am sure I am having another boy (I had to come in here and post about it too). At our 13wk scan the sonographer said 90% boy and I held it together in the scan but cried as soon as we got back to the car. Since then we have finally decided on boys names and I have got a bit more excited thinking about nursery theme for a boy. Our 20wk scan is at the end of the month and while it would be really exciting if it did turn out the sonographer was wrong, I am just looking forward to really knowing 100% now if it is a boy or girl so I can shop either way and start decorating. 

Hang in there. x


----------



## 3boys

I totally understand how you feel. When I went for a gender scan on last pregnancy and they said I was having my 5th boy I didn't know how I was going to hold back my tears until end of scan. That's all I could concentrate on. Totally broke down walking out of office. I was crying for about 2 weeks and I felt so guilty for feeling that way. Anyway he was born and he was just the sweetest baby. He's 1 now and such a funny happy baby I wouldn't trade him for the world. You will eventually feel like this too. Hang in there x


----------

